

Newspaper company launches its own Android tablet - ddw
http://technicallyphilly.com/2011/09/13/philadelphia-media-network-android-tablet-arnova-10-g2-hands-on-video#more-13540

======
ethank
This will end well. Newspapers have ALWAYS been the bastian of technological
innovation, especially with proprietary products. Why I remember Delphi, CD-I,
"download a PDF of our Quark Files!," and hell, the BBS I ran for one.

60 year old newspaper editor says "a tablet cost as much as our annual
subscription" and somehow that leads to this, rather than maybe reevaluating
the cost of their subscription.

------
prayag
It's great to see Newspaper industry trying something different. I don't know
if this will save them but innovation is almost always the step in the right
direction.

